# Is it a good idea to start a business primarily using Transfer Express?



## cecih (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello, everyone.
I was wondering is it a good idea to start a business primarily using Transfer Express and their Idea Book.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

I am surprised you haven't gotten any answers yet...but I'll give my experience. We started our heat press business(added it to our existing embroidery biz), in the beginning, solely from idea book stuff. Our only problem was in our niche they didn't have the appropriate clip art, which can be worked around cause you can pay to have your clip art added. But we made money. That's for certain. I assume you already have a niche in mind...call and order a marketing kit. I think it's $50 and you can see what they offer. Yes, it's more expensive than a bunch of companies, but they are by far the fastest. Once you get your feet wet and sell a few shirts, then start producing your own art...and try another company-our go to transfers for cost effectiveness are from Semo Imprints. But they have no cheater art(like the easy prints). You have to send them art. They are slower but much cheaper. And the quality is fine. 
I will also recommend their heat presses. We have bought 2 in the past year and they are great. 
Good luck to ya. I hope you do well. This is a fun biz.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

As the old expression says: 'Don't put all of your eggs in the same basket'.


----------

